# URL bei onclick im Hintergrund ausführen



## RalphB (14. Dez 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgende Herausforderung
Ich würde gerne bei einem Click eine URL aufgerufen (um meine SONOS zu starten oder zu stoppen)
Beispiel:
<button class="btn navbar-button gf-timepicker-nav-btn" onClick="parent.open('http://192.168.2.xxx:5005/Raum/play')">PLAY</button>
Bei diesem Beispiel ist wird mir ein neues Window geöffnet mit der URL. Mein Ziel wäre aber das ich auf den Button klicken kann OHNE das ein Fenster geöffnet wird oder ähnliches.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee wie das umzusetzten ist?

vielen Dank


----------



## Thallius (14. Dez 2018)

Mit JavaScript und dann einen Ajax request absetzen.


----------



## RalphB (15. Dez 2018)

ok... danke. Das übersteigt aber meine Kenntnisse... hast du ein Beispiel?

danke


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Dez 2018)

Das wird wegen der *Same-Origin-Policy* nicht lüppen insofern Du Dich nicht selber hackst.  

Also Deine Herausforderung kannste vergessen....


----------



## mihe7 (15. Dez 2018)

Ich würds mal so probieren:

```
<button id="play" class="btn navbar-button gf-timepicker-nav-btn">PLAY</button>

<script>
document.getElementById("play").addEventListener("click", function(e) {
    fetch("http://192.168.2.xxx/Raum/play", {
        "mode": "no-cors"
    }).then(function(r) {
        console.log(r);
    });
});
</script>
```


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Dez 2018)

iirc muss die Gegenseite *Cross-Origin Resource Sharing* auch gestatten...

Jep:


> Die Einschränkungen, die durch die _SOP_ auferlegt sind, können vom jeweiligen Server, der angefragt wird, für bestimmte Clients aufgehoben werden


link


----------



## mihe7 (15. Dez 2018)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> iirc muss die Gegenseite *Cross-Origin Resource Sharing* auch gestatten...


Bei einem CORS-Request ja. Ich habe oben einen no-cors-Request gemacht. Dann kann er zwar in JavaScript mit der Response nichts anfangen, aber der Request als solches sollte durchlaufen.


----------

